# I have a leak in my plumbing! Need a plumber!!!



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

So, the plumbing is leaking on the output of the sump. I have tried tightening the joints but not comfortable doing more.

I need someone who knows aquarium plumbing to help me. Anyone here a pro? Or anyone can recommend a pro?

Thanks


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Are you able to snap a pic of where it's leaking?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Can you drain the section of the sump?

If so, I would drain it, wipe it dry. Then clean the area and use silicone to seal it up.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Picture*

Pictures worth a thousand words
Before u start butchering and mucking things up
Snap a few good pics ...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I have an aquarium maintenance company, I can fix it for you. $55/hr plus parts.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry guys. I have had the craziest week. Just been swapping out towels for days now.

Here is a pic of the leak. It's at the valve, not the actual sump, as far as I can tell. 

Carl. Thanks. I'll give you a call on Tuesday when things calm down a bit.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

K, my phone number is 4164609922


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

possibly oring has gone bad at the union


vic


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Usually a bad o-ring if you can trace the water to the lock collars. Using a piece of paper towe or newspaper will to the trick when dabbing around the fittings.

Looks like a ChemKor TUBV. I know Thora Plastics has a small bin of extra parts like o rings and collars. Save you from vahing to buy a whole new TUBV.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

It was actually the connection to the sump itself. Unfortunately, the plumber who did the job 5 years ago left no space between connectors, so the whole section needed replacing.The next morning,another leak showed up in a faulty ball valve, so out's been fun, but all is good now. Cheers


----------

